# buying a scooter as a canadian



## bellaelin (Apr 27, 2010)

Ciao a tutti,
I have read that I can not buy a car without SDP or residenza, however I have heard conflicting reports on scooters. I own a property in Umbria, but do not have residenza or SDP.
Is it possible to buy a light speed scooter as a Canadian?
Grazie mille.
Elin


----------

